

Ask HN: Turn $2,000 Google Cloud Platform credit into cash? - feklee

I received $1,000 for App Engine, and $1,000 for Google Compute Engine, valid for six months.
======
benologist
If it's transferrable you could just sell it on to someone, probably violates
whatever terms though.

------
scriptstar
Please donate to a startup company and get some serendipity!

------
loourr
mine Litecoins (like bitcoins but easier to mine), I'd guess that you'd get
something like ~60% of value

